# thule swap



## jifdave (10 Jun 2014)

i'm looking for a set of thule 753, i have a set of thule 754.

there should be a thule swapping website this is my third set this year 

change car in old job in jan now started a new job....


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

Last time I swapped a Thule footpack set from the roof rail version to a saloon car set I bought and sold via ebay, selling the used set and buying a bargain new set with a change cost of around £10


----------



## jifdave (10 Jun 2014)

last time cost me £35 because of the fit kit the feet are readily available but the fit kits are not


----------



## Paul Walters (11 Jun 2014)

I think I have a 753 from an earlier car... I'll check in the garage tonight and let you know.... I had a set from a Ford Focus estate with T track, then got a new company car with fix points so changed the fix kit (was lucky that the foot pack was usable), then another company car ('13 plate Focus that you do't seem to be able to easily fix a roof rack to), but now (and all in the space of 9 months) have another estate car with roof rails... once I've checked out which bits I have that might be re-usable, I'll drop you a note.
Cheers
Paul W


----------



## jifdave (11 Jun 2014)

Paul Walters said:


> I think I have a 753 from an earlier car... I'll check in the garage tonight and let you know.... I had a set from a Ford Focus estate with T track, then got a new company car with fix points so changed the fix kit (was lucky that the foot pack was usable), then another company car ('13 plate Focus that you do't seem to be able to easily fix a roof rack to), but now (and all in the space of 9 months) have another estate car with roof rails... once I've checked out which bits I have that might be re-usable, I'll drop you a note.
> Cheers
> Paul W


Cheers for that mate. Any luck?


----------



## Paul Walters (12 Jun 2014)

JD, didn't have a chance to look last night as my good lady had other plans for my time..... will do either tonight or tomorrow.... apologies for delay...we've just moved house so finding things in boxes is proving a little more taxing than I'd imagined......


----------



## Paul Walters (17 Jun 2014)

Hi JD, Bad news I'm sorry. 753's actually fit my new car, so I'll need to hang on to them. Hoorah for me, Bah for you :-(.
This is my third car since buying the Thule kit, and to be honest, changing the footpack and fixing kit for the last one was more expansive than buying a carrier to attach to the hatch-back/bumper. Thule might be good kit, but it's not cheap.


----------



## jifdave (17 Jun 2014)

Paul Walters said:


> Hi JD, Bad news I'm sorry. 753's actually fit my new car, so I'll need to hang on to them. Hoorah for me, Bah for you :-(.
> This is my third car since buying the Thule kit, and to be honest, changing the footpack and fixing kit for the last one was more expansive than buying a carrier to attach to the hatch-back/bumper. Thule might be good kit, but it's not cheap.


Agreed. Just sold me 754 for £50 on eBay. Think I only paid £40 again off eBay. But will lose money on my fitting kit as I bought that new. 

This new one will be my third since December too... Bloody company cars! 

I remember buying my dad a fix point set last year that he used once so may check if that fits my new motor.


----------

